# New Toy



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Well it was a hell of a day that I said all I was going to do was look! And look we did and man is there some high priced junk out there especially at the dealerships!!!! Again just supposed to be looking today then one last stop and found a deal we just could not pass up! Bam!!!!! New Toy!

New to us Travel Lite 25' R-Vision, all brand new tires, new A/C, new three way fridge, all new vents, hoods and roof covers, 75 miles home and loved every minute of it, can't wait to hit a camp site!

















Slide out not open in this pic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful coach. What chassis is it?


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Workhorse P32


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice! Congrats! :brew2:


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Ok well we went with what the elderly lady said the RV was after review and research it is the 271 model and 29' 4" not 25'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## kawboy (May 6, 2017)

Super nice!! But how does it float????


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

kawboy said:


> Super nice!! But how does it float????


About as well as you would expect!!!
And we said WTH let's play the odds so off we go at a park in San Rayburn it drive like a dream especially after I brought the front tire psi up to speck it was at 65.

We are loving it so far!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice rig, enjoy it.


----------

